# *Voting now open: Summer Swap 2018 Preliminary Talks



## PoohBaah

Alright everyone as we wrap up the Spring Swap and everyone is opening their boxes we look forward to the Summer Swap. I have graciously/crazily taken up the mantel as the leader for this swap. I have started this thread so that we will be able to discuss what we would like to see as the subject. The last few swaps have included boxes, knives, beer totes and shop surprise. All fine topics. Looking back at previous votes and discussion I see that some topics that have had interest include tool restoration, measuring/layout tools, tools that cut (anything from saws to planes to chisels) and Mallets/ Hammers.

I believe that I will let us discuss for a week or so then put up a survey so that the whole group can vote as to the topic and try and be democratic here at the beginning.

Also let me know what kind of timeline you are all thinking. I had in mind a signup date of 6/1. Progress picture 7/2. Ship by 8/3 and reveal on 8/15. Does that sound reasonable? That would give everyone a month or so off between swaps and time to work on other things and then 2 months for the swap.

I also wanted to include that all are welcome regardless of skill level. I know that when I started my first swap I felt like I would not be able to create something that stacks up to some of the more experienced creators here on LJ but I have felt my skills grow and that is what this is really about the friendships and making each other better woodworkers.

*~Update 4/23~* Here is the link to vote for the theme. I will keep voting open until 5/1.


----------



## HokieKen

Timeline looks pretty good to me Pooh!

Personally, I like the idea of a mallet/hammer swap. Measuring/layout tools are always a good option IMHO because they are so useful and it invites a wide array of entries. I think both topics lend themselves well to people of all skill levels and turners, hand-tool workers and electron eaters alike.

There's my $.02!

Or beer. I definitely wouldn't skip a beer swap. ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'll probably end up sitting this one out, but the timeline sounds ok to me.


----------



## doubleG469

I like the idea of a Hammer/Mallet (especially since i just destroyed mine…) or a Bowl swap.

Both have many options for construction and level of challenge. Bowls can be made on the band saw, lathe, carving and I have even seen one done on a table saw (although I wouldn't try it). Same for the mallet/hammer.

just my thoughts.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I planned on sitting out the next swap, but your timeline is making it tempting!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I planned on sitting out the next swap, but your timeline is making it tempting!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Retired people don't have that option Jeff. Just sayin!

I'll chime in on my suggestions later, I'm still thinking about what I would like to see as the theme. I'm hoping a lot of people chime in on this thread.


----------



## Lazyman

I would be interested in a lathe swap, though I know that not everyone has a lathe. So perhaps to be a bit more generic something that *could *be made on a lathe. That might also allow the hand tool aficionados to participate. 
That would include hand hewn bowls, hand carved pens, beer mugs. It could also include turned mallets and hammers and even screwdrivers. Perhaps a little too generic but sort of like a themed surprise swap?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I would be interested in a lathe swap, though I know that not everyone has a lathe. So perhaps to be a bit more generic something that *could *be made on a lathe. That might also allow the hand tool aficionados to participate.
> That would include hand hewn bowls, hand carved pens, beer mugs. It could also include turned mallets and hammers and even screwdrivers. Perhaps a little too generic but sort of like a themed surprise swap?
> 
> - Lazyman


Sounds like your describing a surprise swap. Make what you want with what you want!



> Retired people don t have that option Jeff. Just sayin!
> - KelleyCrafts


True Dave, but I also have a craft fair to get ready for. Not to mention all the yards I cut, if it ever quits snowing.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I was planning on sitting it out, but Neil's timeline tempts me. No lathe either, but a bowl (I'd almost certainly make a kuksa) might convince me to make time. I'd have to handle up another carving knife, but I should do that anyhow…


----------



## LucasWoods

I like the measuring and marking option.


----------



## poospleasures

Hi all, just a thought. How about band saw boxes? I have made almost two in my life. One about ten years ago and one about to finish now. The first one looked better than the current one. Most folks have a band saw. As I can attest to you don,t have to be a mental heavy weight to plan one. To me it is a skill builder. The material can be very cheap and the design can be a very big imagination. Try it you might like it.


----------



## HokieKen

Bandsaw boxes are fun projects Vernon. And I like making them for people. I don't think I'd be interested in swapping them with woodworkers though… Not really a shop fixture and honestly, while I like making them as gifts, I have no real desire to own one…

Ditto on the bowls. Actually, I don't really even like making those…

Don't get me wrong, if that's what folks want to swap, y'all go for it! Personally, I'd kinda like to see us go back to a TOOL swap on this one. That's just my opinion… which is the right one ;-P


----------



## doubleG469

Dave I know you are just dying to try this!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I do plan to build a treadle lathe, Gary. Might be bungee-cords from the garage ceiling instead of a spring-pole, or might be a repurposed sewing machine. But not this year. Gotta get my post drill set up first.


----------



## ElroyD

Mallets and marking/measuring tools are both on my list of things to someday build, so either of those would get me moving on actually doing it. I don't have a lathe or a bandsaw, so I've have to be out on either of those (a treadle lathe is on my to-do list, but I need to finish my bench first).


----------



## jeffswildwood

I've made mallets as bonus items. Might be fun to make one as the primary swap item! That way instead of KISS (keep it simple) I could go all out!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Now that we're almost wrapping up the box swap, I'd say either tighten up the timeline a little, or be tough on the progress pictures. I probably cut people too much slack, but you'll have some people shipping as soon as you send out addresses because they'll have their project built a couple days after the theme is announced. And if you have some people who don't start until it's progress picture time, it'll cause you headaches toward the end. Just my two cents.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - Thanks for running the box swap. I enjoyed it immensely, especially the forum posts as the build was ongoing. I realize this isn't really the correct place to say thanks (the Box Swap forum is and I will say it there too) but I'm going somewhere with this, so bear with me a minute.

While the swap runner is there to keep things from going off the rails I don't really think it is their responsibility to have to be the bad guy on progress and deadlines. We are all adults and should be responsible enough to know if we can or can't accomplish the necessary work for the swap. We also need to be honest enough to admit when we can't get it done, sooner, not later and be forthright enough to say so in a timely manner. I would suggest to anyone thinking of participating that they take their obligation seriously and give it due consideration before signing up.

I'm not nearly as concerned about the quality or intricacy of the build. We all have differing skill levels and abilities. That is part of the build, to try something new and showcase your abilities. What should not be part of the build is wondering if others will or won't meet their obligation. I can't see how the swap coordinator can enforce the time obligation. That is the participants' responsibility.

I'll get off the soap box now.

I like the idea of a mantle clock swap???


----------



## HokieKen

With all the talk of clocks and bowls and boxes, I wonder if we haven't come to a point where swaps need to split… Personally, I love to design and make tools. That's why swaps appeal to me. On the other hand, boxes and bowls are just things I do when someone else wants them. They aren't fun for me per se. But I respect that they are for others. So maybe tool swaps need to be tool swaps but maybe someone else should take up the reins and put together a separate swap with boxes ir clocks or whatever. Something for everyone that way. And if you want to do both, and have the time, do both!

Just a thought…


----------



## HokieKen

> Now that we're almost wrapping up the box swap, I'd say either tighten up the timeline a little, or be tough on the progress pictures. I probably cut people too much slack, but you'll have some people shipping as soon as you send out addresses because they'll have their project built a couple days after the theme is announced. And if you have some people who don't start until it's progress picture time, it'll cause you headaches toward the end. Just my two cents.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I think the issues you're seeing are largely a result of there being more newbs than vets in that swap. It's great that we're getting new blood for these things but there are bound to be some growing pains…



> ...While the swap runner is there to keep things from going off the rails I don t really think it is their responsibility to have to be the bad guy on progress and deadlines. We are all adults and should be responsible enough to know if we can or can t accomplish the necessary work for the swap. ...
> 
> - EarlS


Well said Earl.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I don't want to derail the talk of the new swap too much further, but I did want Pooh to be sure to stick to the progress picture requirement. And part of why I said that the timeline might need tightening up was selfish. I have to sit out the next swap because I won't be able to do as good of a job as I'd like with the time I have, and I don't want to have to wait until October for the next swap to fire up. So maybe Kenny's idea of having two swaps running at once makes some sense (that's twice in two days I've said that Kenny's making sense. I hope this doesn't mean I'm coming down with dementia or something).


----------



## GrantA

I think I'd like to get involved with a tool swap, sounds fun!


----------



## HokieKen

> ... (that's twice in two days I've said that Kenny s making sense. I hope this doesn't mean I'm coming down with dementia or something).
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Oh, that means dementia is in the rearview buddy. Sorry.


----------



## dbeck

I would enjoy a tool swap more, been waiting for one to come up. I have not made a bandsaw box yet, hmm maybe a tool inside a bandsaw box and turning could be on the tool.


----------



## PoohBaah

So it sounds like there is overwhelming support to make this swap more tool oriented. I will get together a survey today or tomorrow to see if we want to break it up into subsets like layout tools, cutting, mallets or do we just want a broad theme that can leave it up to the makers own discretion.


----------



## HokieKen

We've done a couple "surprise" swaps recently that was just make any tool you want.  I vote for something a little more structured this time around but I'd be on board with another surprise swap if that's what people want.


----------



## GrantA

I think some structure would be great, at least narrow down a category if not a specific tool 
I'd vote marking gauges, which could include panel, mortise, dovetail etc gauges. You can always use another of those


----------



## doubleG469

Hammers/Mallets if we are doing tools. That's my say.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I guess after a box swap, knife swap and beer swap it may be time to go back to a tool (of some kind) swap. However, I probably won't vote as I can't get in the next one.


----------



## poospleasures

I love tools of all kinds and do make some of the stuff I use. Usually what I make is something for a very special use and ugly as hell. I could not see myself letting you guys see them. But again I also use home made jigs a lot. Are those tools? My jigs do sometimes look better than my other stuff. Jigs, just saying?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Vernon, it can't be uglier then this one I made.


----------



## PPK

Woah, mantle clock swap sounds like tons of fun!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

I looked back and there have been a LOT of different swaps! Maybe this will give inspiration to revisit one or come up with something totally new!
Pipe swap,
Marking and layout swap,
Dovetail themed swap,
Saw swap,
Plane swap,
Shop art swap,
Screwdriver swap,
Surprise swap 1 and 2,
Box swap 1 and 2,
Pen turning swap (This one was different),
Beer swap,
Knife swap,
Marking knife swap,
Mallet swap,
And maybe some I didn't see!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I love tools of all kinds and do make some of the stuff I use. Usually what I make is something for a very special use and ugly as hell. I could not see myself letting you guys see them. But again I also use home made jigs a lot. Are those tools? My jigs do sometimes look better than my other stuff. Jigs, just saying?
> 
> - poospleasures


I have tools I have made Vernon that I wouldn't be proud of how they look. However, when you know it's for a swap and you know you're sending it off and it will be posted on a fine establishment like this one. You make it pretty. 

I've seen your work first hand, it's amazing. I wouldn't worry much about what you're sending out on any swap.


----------



## HokieKen

True, tools don't have to be pretty but they can be. We probably go the extra mile when they're for someone else more than we do on our own.


----------



## GrantA

Yeah it's different when you know it's going to be shown off, you tend to dress it up to a higher level


----------



## HokieKen

I agree that jigs can be considered tools. I guess the problem with a "jig" swap is that it's hard to think of a jig that would be useful to everyone and that will work with all tools…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The key to ANY swap is to make sure you make something you are genuinely proud to pass on. During reveal, everyone will know what you made and your name will be on it. Don't be embarrassed!!

With that said, nobody look at anything I've submitted for any previous swap, I plan to follow what I said in the future swaps if I join them.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I always had in my mind that this is going to another wood worker. Enough said.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

A couple of suggestions I have thought of to add to the list:

Plane swap (it's been done but it's crazy fun)
Drawknife or similar shaping tool swap?

I'm also game for the layout/marking tool swap and potentially mallets/hammers although those usually get put in as bonus type items because they are generally quick and easy. I also don't think I can top the Thor hammer Kenny owns now.


----------



## HokieKen

Drawknives/spokeshaves/scrapers would be a fun theme. Not sure if scrapers fit in or not but I always kind of lump them in with spokeshaves… But drawknives/spokeshaves would be interesting and challenging. Planes would be fun too.

And while I like the idea of a hammer/mallet swap, I doubt that anything I could make or receive could be as nice as my two favorites:









My Thor mallet from Dave and my Beer mallet from Jeff ))


----------



## HokieKen

BTW, when this swap wraps up in early August, I think I'll launch the 2nd Annual LJs Beer Swap ) So y'all bear that in mind and maybe you can work on both projects in parallel.


----------



## GrantA

> BTW, when this swap wraps up in early August, I think I ll launch the 2nd Annual LJs Beer Swap ) So y all bear that in mind and maybe you can work on both projects in parallel.
> 
> - HokieKen


Yes! I was thinking about asking when yall might do another, I'll definitely be in that one


----------



## HokieKen

> BTW, when this swap wraps up in early August, I think I ll launch the 2nd Annual LJs Beer Swap ) So y all bear that in mind and maybe you can work on both projects in parallel.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Yes! I was thinking about asking when yall might do another, I ll definitely be in that one
> 
> - GrantA


Last years was too much fun not to do another one. I'll organize one annually as long as there's interest.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> My Thor mallet from Dave and my Beer mallet from Jeff ))
> 
> - HokieKen


I hope it opens many a brew! ) A battle mallet and a bottle mallet. Quite a set!


----------



## doubleG469

This may be unpopular to say but I am going to just throw it out there. I for one think we give way too much time to do these projects. I do not see any reason why a swap needs to be 2-3 months…

I know we all have lives but I think giving such a large window allows people to procrastinate (I am one) and a tighter window would keep the ball rolling.

Just my .02 cents.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Gary, it depends on the swap and the person. Examples- In the box swap I was able to move rather quickly as they are my favorite and I don't have trouble with boxes. I was done quickly where others may need more time. Now the screwdriver swap I needed the whole time to finish and really struggled and others just breezed through. A mallet swap, one week and I'll be done (taking my time) but a saw or plane swap, I may need that time and more. The swap, skill level and available tools can really play a part in these swaps.


----------



## HokieKen

> This may be unpopular to say but I am going to just throw it out there. I for one think we give way too much time to do these projects. I do not see any reason why a swap needs to be 2-3 months…
> 
> I know we all have lives but I think giving such a large window allows people to procrastinate (I am one) and a tighter window would keep the ball rolling.
> 
> Just my .02 cents.
> 
> - doubleG469


I definitely see your point. But for me, swap projects are side projects for when I have time. They don't usually rank as a main project. While I could get it done in a much shorter period, I'd be less likely to participate. The extra time lets me work on it a few minutes here and an hour there. Keeps it fun and relaxing for me.

Just my opinion. Which is the right one. ;-P


----------



## DavePolaschek

For me, I need the time, but mostly because I try things in swaps that I've never tried before. But I agree with Gary that a shorter time is going to cut down on the procrastination factor at the beginning. For me it might mean dropping out at progress picture time if I don't have my prototype sorted out yet. But then I'm still a relative newbie. First mortise I chopped was October 2016.


----------



## hairy

I could go in on a swap for a shop item. I like things I make to be used. There's a lot of possibles in this.

Maybe we could hint at what we could use? I don't want to build a turning tool for a guy without a lathe. All it would take is a little description of what you do , when you sign up. For example, if you're a handtool guy, say that.

I can see that this could be a logistic nightmare, I don't know what is involved. It's still just a brainstorm now. I would want to know all the parameters before signing up.


----------



## HokieKen

Hairy,

The theme will be such that we all know what we're getting into. If we do a lathe tool swap, then people without a lathe probably won't join… But you won't know who you have until after progress pics are due. So it wouldn't do any good to know if people have a lathe or not because you have to start your build before you know who you're shipping to. We have done surprise swaps. There is some risk involved there with people getting stuff they can't or won't use. But I don't ever recall that being a problem in either one of the surprise swaps we did.

Just hang in there until Pooh gets the official swap thread going with the theme and the rules. Then I think it'll all be clear ;-)


----------



## Kelster58

> Gary, it depends on the swap and the person. Examples- In the box swap I was able to move rather quickly as they are my favorite and I don t have trouble with boxes. I was done quickly where others may need more time. Now the screwdriver swap I needed the whole time to finish and really struggled and others just breezed through. A mallet swap, one week and I ll be done (taking my time) but a saw or plane swap, I may need that time and more. The swap, skill level and available tools can really play a part in these swaps.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Good thoughts there Jeff. Honestly, I struggled with my box. I needed the entire time. I wanted to try some new techniques out on the box I built and challenge myself and personally and I got berried with other stuff right after I agreed to do the swap.


----------



## Kelster58

> Just my opinion. Which is the right one. ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


That's a good one right there!!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Good thoughts there Jeff. Honestly, I struggled with my box. I needed the entire time. I wanted to try some new techniques out on the box I built and challenge myself and personally and I got berried with other stuff right after I agreed to do the swap.
> 
> - Kelster58


Kelly, after reading your blog, I'm really surprised you were able to even get a box done. Especially one as nice as you did! You have been a busy woodworker!


----------



## Kelster58

> Kelly, after reading your blog, I m really surprised you were able to even get a box done. Especially one as nice as you did! You have been a busy woodworker!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Jeff we're all about the same here. We all stay busy doing things we love to do. I see by another thread you have a few more boxes made with a few new details, Dave has his garage cleaned out and is fishing through his wood pile. Seems like this site has a group of ambitious wood workers. My sense is there are a lot of fine Americans are represented here….


----------



## PoohBaah

Here is the link to vote:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/KB2PDB8

I have also added it to the main topic. I thought a week would be ample time for everyone to get their vote in. Pleae vote even if you are unsure of your involvement in the swap.

If you vote "other" please make sure to add what you would like the theme to be or the vote won't be counted since it will be blank.


----------



## HokieKen

My vote is in


----------



## PoohBaah

I knew you would be one of the first, Kenny.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Results are hidden? Bummer!

Keep us up to date buddy.


----------



## PoohBaah

If there was an option to show the results after voting I missed that. Sorry, first time user of the survey monkey. I will update everyone with the standings in the morning.


----------



## builtinbkyn

So how should I vote? It's for sale ;P


----------



## PoohBaah

Heck, Im the moderator and I can always be swayed with beer  ..... Kenny not that you would know anything about beer and getting what you want.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

QUICK ? Neil ….wouldn't layout tools and dove tail be the same …..or is my head not thinking right ? :<))


----------



## GrantA

I struggled with that too, ultimately I think layout tools could include dovetail tools other than the saw so I voted layout 


> QUICK ? Neil ….wouldn t layout tools and dove tail be the same …..or is my head not thinking right ? :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


----------



## duckmilk

Layout tools, great! I can send some sticks for story sticks! )) Got lotsa sticks laying around.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> QUICK ? Neil ….wouldn t layout tools and dove tail be the same …..or is my head not thinking right ? :<))


Can't it be both? ;-)

Dovetail tools include saws, marking knives, chisels, templates… Heck, I even use rasps when I'm fine-tuning the fit on dovetails, depending on the wood.

Marking and layout could include compass, trammel points, a French curve, and a bunch of non-dovetail curvy stuff.


----------



## builtinbkyn

It says "dovetail themed swap" = making something with dovetails. Nothing to do with making layout tools.


----------



## Kelster58

If it is layout tools for example. Do we make the layout tool, restore the layout tools, or purchase the layout tools?


----------



## HokieKen

If it's a layout tool swap, you make the tool Kelly.

Might want to clarify whether a dovetail swap is for dovetail tools or making something that has dovetails Pooh. Either way, I'll sit a dovetail swap out. I'm in for any of the other themes though! So NO ONE VOTE FOR DOVETAILS ;-)


----------



## EarlS

So Kenny wants us to vote for the dovetail swap?


> Right


 ;+)

I have to say I'm a bit intimidated thinking about making layout tools but isn't that what the swap is all about? Learning something new and getting outside your comfort zone?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ok, I voted dovetails just for you Kenny. Done!


----------



## Kelster58

> If it's a layout tool swap, you make the tool Kelly.
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## Lazyman

> So Kenny wants us to vote for the dovetail swap?
> 
> 
> 
> Right
> 
> 
> 
> ;+)
> 
> I have to say I m a bit intimidated thinking about making layout tools but isn t that what the swap is all about? Learning something new and getting outside your comfort zone?
> 
> - EarlS
Click to expand...

The last Layout and markup tool swap was fun and gave me an excuse to try some basic metal work to make an awl and marking knife. There are a bunch of different types of marking tools so just about anyone with even a little 
woodworking experience can participate. Search LJ for "Summer 2016 Tool Swap" to see what the group came up with.


----------



## Lazyman

One more thought…in some of the past swaps, you could also refurbish an old tool or take parts from an old tool and make a new tool from it. So if it turns out to be a tools swap of some kind I recommend having that as an option.


----------



## PoohBaah

So far voting as of now looks like the following:









I added the dovetail theme since it was a past swap that had good participation. I also thought it was a rather wide theme where people could do anything from saws, to making knives to templates to bench hooks. There are a lot of items that fall into that category.

Also I would like to add that the theme is up for interpretation. The way I look at it is say the theme were planes; you could build from scratch or if you wanted to restore an antique one you could. Both ways would still fall under the plane theme umbrella. That is how my mindset on how the theme should be looked at.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice job on the voting guys. 28 votes in one day is a great turnout. Hopefully the swap will have as good of a turnout! And, my 3 favorites are leading the poll so you guys are smart! ;-P

I'm with you Pooh on leaving the theme open to interpretation. I would be just as happy to receive a beautifully restored and well-tuned vintage plane as I would to get a nice wood-bodied plane. Especially if the wood plane came with homework.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Neil what are the "Other" themes?


----------



## PoohBaah

Kenny remember not everyone likes homework… *cough* scraper plane *cough*


----------



## PoohBaah

> Neil what are the "Other" themes?
> 
> - builtinbkyn


The two 'Other Themes" were Mantel clock and Bench hock / Shooting board.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Also I would like to add that the theme is up for interpretation. The way I look at it is say the theme were planes; you could build from scratch or if you wanted to restore an antique one you could. Both ways would still fall under the plane theme umbrella. That is how my mindset on how the theme should be looked at.
> 
> - PoohBaah


That's the same way I did the knife swap. Build one *or* restore one. Both work great Good call!


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny remember not everyone likes homework… *cough* scraper plane *cough*
> 
> - PoohBaah


Yeah, but if it comes with beer it's worth it ;-)


----------



## PoohBaah

Well like I said earlier, I am easily bribed.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

So I have like 50 computers here at work I can log into. I can totally sway this thing….what should it be??

I'm totally torn on what I would like to do. I love building planes, layout tools would be fun too, and Kenny wants me to make a hammer for this thing now that I have a smithy setup. I've forged a hammer and that was fun too. So….what to do, what to do.


----------



## HokieKen

> So I have like 50 computers here at work I can log into. I can totally sway this thing….what should it be??
> 
> I'm totally torn on what I would like to do. I love building planes, layout tools would be fun too, and Kenny wants me to make a hammer for this thing now that I have a smithy setup. I've forged a hammer and that was fun too. So….what to do, what to do.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Simple. Make a plane, a layout tool and a hammer. Send the appropriate one to your recipient. You have my address for the other two.

You're welcome.


----------



## Lazyman

> So I have like 50 computers here at work I can log into. I can totally sway this thing….what should it be??
> 
> I'm totally torn on what I would like to do. I love building planes, layout tools would be fun too, and Kenny wants me to make a hammer for this thing now that I have a smithy setup. I've forged a hammer and that was fun too. So….what to do, what to do.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Won't matter because our moderator can simply pretend his favorite won. Whoever sends the best bride may be the only way to sway the vote. I guess we need his mailing address. ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Lazy - Pooh is getting Brides for being the moderator….... oh man I didn't know there were such perks to the job?? Or would multiple Brides cause more trouble????


----------



## Lazyman

LOL, auto correct or freudian slip.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

On the bright side, he's probably the only dude I know (other than Duck), who would be perfectly happy if we sent him a fat cow.


----------



## PoohBaah

Yea guys I already have a bride and well one is plenty. Yet bribes you can never have enough of, especially the beer type. Just go ahead and DM me for my address haha.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's good Neil. My wife is too good for me. I couldn't imagine I would be as lucky with a second one myself.

On a side note, I think I've decided on Mallets/Hammers. I have ideas of what I want to build, it's going to be too much as usual but if I pull it off it could be the swap gem. So give me your name Neil as my recipient and I'll send a beer or three along with the item. 

It's officially hammers and mallets guys/gals!!! Woo Who!

Sorry Neil, only three more months of this for you plus Kenny and he's worse than I am.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...Or would multiple Brides cause more trouble????
> 
> - EarlS


I don't know… would multiple shots to the head cause more trouble? Would chronic severe diarrhea cause more trouble? Would a toxic splinter in your eyeball cause more trouble?

If you enjoy those things, then by all means, walk the aisle another time or two! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> ...My wife is too good for me. ...
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Goes without saying for most of us ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> ...My wife is too good for me. ...
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> Goes without saying for most of us ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


She's definitely too good for you too! More so I would say.


----------



## HokieKen

I would have never married a woman that wasn't too good for me.



> ...She s definitely too good for you too! More so I would say.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Maybe. But that's like comparing a Yugo and a Chevette. Does it really matter which one's "better"?

And if any of you don't know what those 2 things are, you're too friggin' young! ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Has everyone been voting the mallet/hammer route? I have refrained form adding extra votes form the different computers at work. I figured I could save that for the last minute push if need be. 

Besides, I've already offered a bribe right? Not as good as a bride but I think it's better that way.


----------



## duckmilk

> On the bright side, he s probably the only dude I know (other than Duck), who would be perfectly happy if we sent him a fat cow.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


My freezer will only handle half a cow, processed of course, cheek meat, tongue, skirt steak and heart included.

Bribe? Hey, I work next to a brewery and help them out at times. How much beer do you want PoohBaah? That is why I joined the beer swap.

I wouldn't give up my bride for anything….she wouldn't let me either.


----------



## duckmilk

> Has everyone been voting the mallet/hammer route? I have refrained form adding extra votes form the different computers at work. I figured I could save that for the last minute push if need be.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Nope, I was one that voted for other, my vote was bench hook/shooting board because I need to make those for myself and figured I could make two and keep the better one for me :O


----------



## PoohBaah

Updated results as of this morning we have a new leader in the club house.










I think that Dave started using all those extra computers…..


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Has everyone been voting the mallet/hammer route? I have refrained form adding extra votes form the different computers at work. I figured I could save that for the last minute push if need be.
> 
> Besides, I ve already offered a bribe right? Not as good as a bride but I think it s better that way.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Wait until you find out it's locked by IP address


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Being an IT nerd for the last 22 years, I know how this works and it's definitey not locked by IP. With that said, I haven't attempted to "cheat" yet but I will if needed! 

The hardest part of these swaps is figuring out what you plan to make. My idea covers two of the items on the list AND the last swap I didn't officially participate in.

Looking forward to this one.


----------



## doubleG469

I started by practicing on an handle for a ball peen hammer I had laying about with no handle. Let's just say I need more practice. Video made it look easy, not so much. It's wonky and misshapen in important areas but I am still trying to fine tune it. This will provide me with a great base for the Mallet/Hammers swap Dave is busy influencing.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Were you doing some off center turning Gary? Pretty awesome buddy.


----------



## doubleG469

> Were you doing some off center turning Gary? Pretty awesome buddy.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Man I was trying, it's odd - I left it way too thick now I have to rasp and file it to final shape. I had a nice oval shape but it didn't transfer well onto the hammer. So now it's more rounded and still too thick at the top. Fine tuning here we come.

Going to try a carvers mallet later this week our of some of the Mesquite I have.


----------



## HokieKen

I have found that off-axis turning doesn't result in great hammer handles. I prefer to turn them first then go back with sanders/rasps/drawknives/spokeshaves and finish shape them.


----------



## PoohBaah

This morning when I saw that hammer/Mallet had taken the lead I was a little disappointed since it was something that I thought I might not really be interested in. But as I sit here today at work I realized that I am actually in need of a special mallet for a project that I am working on and this would be the best possible situation since I am going to guess that no one will make one except me and I am going to make two if it keeps the lead going forward.

But keep voting, we are at 43 votes so far and I hope that we get half that many people to participate in the swap. That would be a big swap.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah but 35 of those 43 votes were Dave…


----------



## EarlS

I guess Dave will be making 35 mallets/hammers and sending them out instead of brides.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

All I did was suggest we do this theme. The rest took care of itself. I will say, at first it was one of my least favorite until a cane up with something different that will definitely challenge me. That's the point right? Plus, think of how fancy we can all get with this one. It's relatively "basic" unless you really challenge yourself then it could be amazing. I'm liking this one.


----------



## HokieKen

I dunno Earl… Dave is in Mormon territory, he may have 35 extra brides available ;-)

If that offended anybody, I'm sorry. Maybe. Not really but at least I made the gesture. ;-P


----------



## HokieKen

> ... It's relatively "basic" unless you really challenge yourself then it could be amazing. I'm liking this one.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Totally agree. That theme opens up a ton of possibilities. Try out the Paul Sellers Mallet or the Roy Underhill Mystery Mallet. Both are joiners mallets with solid, one-piece heads made completely with hand tools. Both a challenging build to any skill level IMO. Plus this opens up possibilities for metal work if you choose to go that route. Lots of cool, old hammers out there in rust shops and flea markets that could be polished up and re-handled. Turned mallets presents a whole world of opportunity on its own.

It's not the theme I voted for but I'm glad it's in the lead!


----------



## EarlS

I actually managed to come up with a couple of ideas for the marking and layout option but the mallet option definitely would be wide open. I don't know a whole lot about mallets and whether there are different kinds for different uses. Definitely would need to do some reading to see what the options could be.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Where's the motorcycle accessory category?


----------



## HokieKen

> I actually managed to come up with a couple of ideas for the marking and layout option but the mallet option definitely would be wide open. I don t know a whole lot about mallets and whether there are different kinds for different uses. Definitely would need to do some reading to see what the options could be.
> 
> - EarlS


Tip of the iceburg:


----------



## builtinbkyn

I voted for boxes with dovetails lol


----------



## GrantA

Dave are you planning to forge a 2-1/2lb sledge? 
Here's a little inspiration hehe


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I just made a 2lb rounding hammer last week. I won't be sending a woodworker a big hammer though. I have other plans if that's the winning theme.


----------



## GrantA

Nice work Dave!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Grant, not bad for a first go at it. All I had before was 3.5lb and 4lb hammers for forging and it was killing me. Been using this one for a week and it's a pure pleasure to use for me.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeti, we'll have to write in the MC accessories.


----------



## PoohBaah

Here is today's update. Mallet/Hammer is still in the lead.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## builtinbkyn

No Jay Moola Kenny? lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I might have to throw some votes at the plane option to make it more exciting.


----------



## HokieKen

> No Jay Moola Kenny? lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn


He said to tell you to give him a call.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> No Jay Moola Kenny? lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Are you missing your old buddy Bill?

Ken, are you trying to say it's "hammer time"??


----------



## Andybb

Sorry but can someone tell me how the "swaps" work?


----------



## HokieKen

> Sorry but can someone tell me how the "swaps" work?
> 
> - Andybb


Well Andy, the nonsense that's prevalent in this thread doesn't really have anything to do with it… ;-))

Basically, it's like "Secret Santa". Once we decide what we're swapping (looking like it'll be mallets/hammers this time) everyone will sign up that wants to participate. At that time, the moderator (PoohBaah this time) will have determined and posted due dates for progress pics and ship date. You'll start on your project and by the progress pic date, you'll send the moderator a picture of your swap entry. He'll look at everyone's progress pics and make sure that everyone is well underway on their entry. Anyone who doesn't have a pic, or who the moderator doesn't think has put sufficient time and effort into their project to be able to complete it on time, will be dropped from the list of participants at that point.

So after progress pics, the list of participants will be finalized. At that point, you'll receive and name and address of your recipient which will be randomly assigned (unless the moderator chooses to do it some other way - he has full autonomy) and someone else will receive your name. Then no later than the ship date deadline, everyone will mail their project to their assigned recipient.

But, that can seem overwhelming if you haven't done one, or something similar. So, just sign up, make whatever we're swapping, and ship it to the person who's address you're given. And you'll get a package in return. All the logistics fall to the moderator. It's purely painless for the rest of us )


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hmm. I'm tempted to wander the office tomorrow and see if I can make spokeshave / drawknife a contender… average of four computers per person, 43 people in the office… carry the 1… could be!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I see how it is Dave. That's ok, I can manage drawknife/spokeshave but I didn't expect this kind of attitude from you buddy. I'm like an elephant with Alzheimer's Dave. Just remember that!....cause I probably won't.


----------



## EarlS

Aww Dave don't do me like that. I came up with some ideas thinking the layout/marking option was going to be the winner. Then when mallets took the lead, I spent some time looking at mallets and dedicated an entire 2 hour bike ride (as in bicycle, not motorcycle) to pondering options and ideas. Now that I have figured out a few ideas and looked at some sweet exotic woods that would make nice clubs (I mean mallets) you are going to pull the rug out from under me?

There's a name for guys like you….. uh I'm not sure what it is, maybe Kelley Dave can help with it.

BTW you two Daves need to figure out some way we can refer to either of you and not get confused. Or are you the same person?? Time to start the conspiracy theories.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I was not going to get into the next swap but mallets are tempting, along with the long time line. The last two mallets I made were done on a table saw and band saw. Having a lathe makes a LOT of new possibility's.


----------



## PoohBaah

The layout tools have made a surge over night and this race is just heating up. We will close voting on Monday morning at 7am since that is when I get to work and can get access to it. I will also not be giving any updates over the weekend on how the voting is going as we will be in the fields trying to get a jump on the planting season.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## HokieKen

I really hope it ends up being mallets/hammers. I decided to get a jump on my project last night. Here's a teaser:


----------



## DavePolaschek

Since I'm probably not going to be in on this one, I've refrained from voting, Earl. But with Kenny's "head start" on a mallet, I may have to push the layout tools…

Either that or "other, box."


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's hilarious Kenny!!

What the hell is that dude with he sledge doing? Is that some game those dudes are playing. They obviously new it was going to blow up so I'm curious what that was. I'm looking for a new sport to play.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, it wasn't tannerite) . That takes more than a big hammer to set it off…


----------



## HokieKen

I have no idea what they are doing but it's friggin' awesome. My first thought was that it was an airbag but they are actually electronically deployed. It's a good thing that sledge has a handle that long or that could have been a very different result…


----------



## PoohBaah

Heck it still could be bad bc the hammer is gone when the dust cleared. Someone else could have ate it.


----------



## PoohBaah

Well I have to call myself a liar since I am going to update everyone again with the score since we have had a large influx of votes here during the lunching hour.










Mallet/Hammer has taken a commanding lead coming out of turn 4 and headed down the back stretch.


----------



## ToddJB

Kenny's teaser got everyone hot and bothered. I'm itching for it in my shop.


----------



## jeffswildwood

65 votes, can you imagine that many joining a swap? That would be one heck of a job for a moderator!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wasn't me!

65 people in a swap would mean THREE sheets of paper to keep track of everyone! Crazy!


----------



## PoohBaah

I'm up for the challenge. I hope we get half that many. Also Dave I think you need bigger paper man. Need up upgrade to college rule from that primer paper we all got in kindergarten.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I, for one, would love to be part of that one! The reveal would be one for the record books. Spectacular!


----------



## builtinbkyn

65 votes? :O And no one voted more than once? We needed voter id registration.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think it was Russian collusion.


----------



## builtinbkyn

That's always possible. Some fine Russian woodworkers here on LJs. But personally I think it was Kelley And the Hokie guy colluding lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Should I be on the look out for a subpoena? I won't testify against Hokie sorry! I'm innocent I tell ya! INNOCENT!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave I think you need bigger paper man


About 20 lines per sheet gave me room for addresses, who shipped, who had progress pictures, who had received, etc. Until the reveal, that piece of paper knows all.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I think it was Russian collusion.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts





> That s always possible. Some fine Russian woodworkers here on LJs. But personally I think it was Kelley And the Hokie guy colluding lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn





> Should I be on the look out for a subpoena? I won't testify against Hokie sorry! I'm innocent I tell ya! INNOCENT!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Wow, this is some awesome stuff! Laughing too hard now! ))


----------



## HokieKen

And I'll lie like a politician if you put me under oath! I won't say how many times I voted. But I will say, I did not cast a single vote for mallets. Nevertheless, I'm happy with the outcome either way )

Does Mark Zuckerberg run LJs? That could explain a lot…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

He would share who voted for who so I don't think he's running the show. I would be happy to build a booster seat for him the next time he has to sit in front of congress though. Free of charge.


----------



## EarlS

Dave I thought all you computer guys did everything electronically or on the cloud? Next thing you're going to reveal that you use #2 lead pencils and have one of those old pencil sharpeners like the middle school teachers all had on their desks….. Oh the humanity!!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave I thought all you computer guys did everything electronically or on the cloud? Next thing you re going to reveal that you use #2 lead pencils and have one of those old pencil sharpeners like the middle school teachers all had on their desks….. Oh the humanity!!!!


Earl, I've worked with computers for 36 years, but I've near had enough. I don't use anything but iPhone or iPad at home, except for 2-3 times a year I need to power up my Mac to rip CDs I've bought.

My laser engraver runs off my iPhone. My WiFi Router gets configured by my iPhone. They can pay me to work on computers during the day, but when I call it a day, I'm done.

And yes, I do have a case of Dixon Ticonderoga #2s in my shop and an old-school pencil sharpener right next to my file tilll.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Dave we've been cleaning out my folks house in preparation to sell it. After 50 years there's lots there. One thing I had to remember to take was the exact same sharpener you have there. It's been mounted on a wall in the basement for the last 50 years. Now it's going in my shop  I like that "file" cabinet Dave!


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's cool, Bill. I bought mine brand new at Office Depot last winter. X-Acto makes them now, and they're under $10, but mine doesn't have the history yours does.

I like my file till too, but ordered two more rasps, so I'm probably going to have to reconfigure it inside one of these days. I need to plan more expansion space when I'm building stuff.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Just proves a good design is timeless 

Well you'll always have your "problem". I have it too. Making something that fits our needs until those needs grow lol


----------



## Lazyman

> I like my file till too, but ordered two more rasps, so I'm probably going to have to reconfigure it inside one of these days. I need to plan more expansion space when I'm building stuff.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Maybe just put some on the outside of the door? I was wondering why you put a door on it and then it occurred to me you could put more stuff on the front of it too.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Maybe just put some on the outside of the door?


That's one option, Nathan. I put a door on it because when I'm making dust (like this morning, sweeping up and planing the edge of 1/4" plywood to get it exactly to size) I prefer to keep it off the tools. The saw till might not get a door, but then again it might. Putting a door on now means less cleaning later maybe, letting me be lazy in the future.

Also, with the door closed, I can pull the entire till full of tools off the wall if I decide I need it elsewhere (like at my low bench on the other side of the shop) and move it around without dumping tools everywhere.


----------



## Ripthorn

I likely won't be able to do this one. We are moving during the timeline any my shop will be out of commission for a while. I'll watch on and see what great stuff you guys make!


----------



## HokieKen

From my Grandparent's basement. No idea how old it is but I know I can always remember it in the same place on the wall. I rarely use anything but drafting lead holders but I'm gonna put this up in the shop for sentimental reasons. Might even buy some of those old-dude pencils to use in it ;-))


----------



## FoundSheep

All these posts about shop stuff, would it be a good idea for a future swap to do shop furniture/appliances/accessories? It might be interesting to see what we'd make for each other.


----------



## hairy

My turn. Had this forever. I also have a small machinist vise and an old Foredom motor with a buffing wheel that I mount in the wood vise using a tee. This is the every day set up.


----------



## PoohBaah

Well in a landslide the Summer Swap will be Mallet/Hammer. I will work on getting the sign up page started sometime today. I am hopeful that we will be able to get a decent amount of participation since there were over 70 votes and I hope they all weren't Kenny and Dave.


----------



## HokieKen

I can neither confirm nor deny that Pooh.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm pretty surprised there was no interest at all in drawknives/spokeshaves…

So can I assume you're going with the poll results Pooh? Need to start gathering materials and making a plan )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Interesting results. I'll have to think about signing up.


----------



## PoohBaah

Yes I am nothing if not a man of the people so we will be building Mallets/Hammers.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

PLEASE give me ideas as i sit here in shock that mallet has won this survey ….one good thing is there is NOT metal involved in normal mallet :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> PLEASE give me ideas as i sit here in shock that mallet has won this survey ….one good thing is there is NOT metal involved in normal mallet :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Youtube has a VAST amount of videos/ideas. With or without a lathe. With or without metal. I don't think you need to be in shock. Mallets can be as easy or as hard as you make them.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## ToddJB

Never liked Boston, I'm more of a Chicago guy


----------



## ToddJB

Okay, that pic didn't show up clear enough for my comments to make sense.


----------



## Lazyman

I picked this up at a rumage sale for $1 this weekend. Now I need a drafting pencil so I don't have to whittle down a regular one.


----------



## Kelster58

> Never liked Boston, I m more of a Chicago guy
> 
> - ToddJB


I think mine is Chicago too. I got my sharpener from my Grandfather's shop. Don't have a lot from his shop but what I do have is very important to me.


----------



## duckmilk

> Never liked Boston, I m more of a Chicago guy
> 
> - ToddJB


If you're referring to music, I agree.

I like the fly killing mallets hanging just below your sharpener Kelly.


----------

